# Track day Insurance Morris or Competion Car Insurance



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

I've done a few track days now and not yet (touch wood) needed to claim. Im inusring the R33 for £30k and have quotes of £150-200 from Morris and £330 from competion car insurance.

I appreciate I have to prove that the car is worth what I say its worth in the event of a claim as they are not agreed value policies. My question is has anyone ever had to claim from either of these companies and had any issues? As obviously the cheaper quote is more attractive but may be problematic?


----------

